# question about penn 712z



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

i have a penn 712z and was wondering if its possible to make it manuel?? i cant stand the bail system.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

btt


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

The only thing you can do to this reel is cut off the wire bail.


----------



## salt-life (Feb 20, 2012)

will that affect it at all?


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f65/manual-penn-712z-kit-87305/index2/


----------



## Billcollector (Oct 16, 2009)

If you can track down a manual 306 arm and roller, with a little tweeking it works perfectly for the application.


----------



## BowChamp (Nov 24, 2009)

The 306 arm and roller work great on a 712.


----------

